# MTB - Nass RAW - 7/23/10??



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

Gonna try to get out for a ride Friday.  My new seatpost _should_ be coming that day, so I'm going to try to swing home to get the seatpost, install it, and then ride.  It will all depend on what time I can leave work as to whether I can make it to Nass for a ride or not.  I'm figuring a 6pm start.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Put me down for a maybe since tonight looks like a wash.

What are you trying this time for a post?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Put me down for a maybe since tonight looks like a wash.
> 
> What are you trying this time for a post?



Easton Havoc.  It's supposed to be suited for freeride/all mountain type of riding, so hopefully it holds up.  I got it for a pretty good price too... :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Gonna try to get out for a ride Friday.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Gonna try to make pending how the bike handles todays(make sure it still mechanically sound!)so we can tear up those trails on our matching bikes!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm out! My Brother is in town and I'm gonna hang with him and the family..... Have fun with the hard tails boys......


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

Enjoy the family time WC!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Post still due to be delivered tomorrow? I'm in. Didn't get to take my bike out on the trails today but performed flawlessly around the neighborhood!

Bri, do you have a schrader tube? Just need to borrow it to put in my pack in case I have a flat. If not I'll try to pick one up somewhere tomorrow since I hate to just rely on my patch kit.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think I have any schrader tubes left.  I'd offer you a presta to throw in your pack (it would work just fine in a schrader rim), but I'm runnin low on those too.  I put holes in both of my spares that I used to 'repair' my seat post last ride. :-?

The seatpost is still due tomorrow, it's sitting in Granby CT right now so I don't see why it wouldn't get here...


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I have any schrader tubes left.  I'd offer you a presta to throw in your pack (it would work just fine in a schrader rim), but I'm runnin low on those too.  I put holes in both of my spares that I used to 'repair' my seat post last ride. :-?
> 
> The seatpost is still due tomorrow, it's sitting in Granby CT right now so I don't see why it wouldn't get here...



Would that be one of the tubes you gave me? If so, you're welcome to it, Jeff.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

I have plenty of presta ones in my pack!

We'll just have to keep an eye on the weather


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

Presta tubes will work just fine Jeff, that's what I've been using in my schrader wheels.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Presta tubes will work just fine Jeff, that's what I've been using in my schrader wheels.



Thanks, I just can't afford to loose any performance on that bike!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

Weather isn't looking good for this tonight.  It's raining hard here now, and the radar doesn't show any chance of it stopping any time soon.  Unless it somehow changes for the better soon I'm calling off the ride tonight. :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Makes sense. It's been drizzling here in Manchester for the past 2 hours, about 15 minutes ago it turned to a heavy rain.


----------

